# watch him slice turkey breast with that E tool



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

You can sharpen one side of the shovel to a convex grind, for chopping, and create a thin edge on the other side, for slicing. Pair it with a Crunch multi-tool and some saw blades to be held in the visegrip of the Crunch. There's very little bushcrafting that you can't do with this pair of tools.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely better to carry a multi-purpose shovel than a knife. A knife will just get in the way.


----------

